# Domestic Fridge U/S on Gas!



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all

Burstner Argos 748

With Spring & Summer just around the corner I remembered that our Domestic fridge packed up on gas last year! It works fine on 12v & hook-up 230v

This is the fridge/freezer:


It was suggested the first place I should investigate is the igniter as they corrode. So I purchased and fitted a replacement:


This is the igniter I removed - quite rusty


When I switch the fridge to 12v, the orange light comes on steady and the igniter clicks rapidly and I can see the spark. After 15secs or so, the orange light on the fridge starts flashing and the igniter stops firing.

It seems there's no gas reaching the burner as I've also tried lighting it with a gas hob lighter flame.

Plenty of gas in the cylinder, gas hob works fine but no gas getting to the fridge burner!

Does anyone have any suggestions?

Cheers

John


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

my first call would be the jet is blocked so dismantle the gas line and check for blocked jet.....


----------



## datasafe (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Clive

I should have mentioned, I fitted a new jet too!

My suspicion is - there's a valve not opening to allow gas to flow to the jet/burner,


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thermocouple packed in??


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

For your own safety and the safety of others, call in a Gas Safe engineer.
You can mess about with water or electric, that can only kill you or your immediate family, but gas mistakes can kill many.
Gerry


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Hi John, just a thought. Is the tap open for the gas feed. There's a few taps / valves in the bottom cupboard under the wardrobe.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You are obviously savvy when it comes to practical things so by a process of elimination:-
1, Gas tanks full
2. Regulator working ( cooker and heating ok! so not this)
3. Isolator valve open for fridge (In bank of isolation valves)
4. Thermocouple working?
5. Jet clean
6. Alignment of ignition and pilot light
7. No blockage in pipe, old or newly introduced while servicing the unit.
8. No ignition spark (try lighting the pilot independently)

All ok? Then I think the fridge should be getting its gas supply and heat.

Alan


----------

